# Do you listen music at work?



## Guest (Jun 6, 2007)

I do, sometimes.

Yesterday, for instance, as i was listening a Kraus’s piano sonata, a colleague of mine asked me if it was some Mozart’s. I explained him that Mozart’s personal history was a plot, and his music was in fact composed by other composers, like Kraus.


----------



## Leporello87 (Mar 25, 2007)

I do listen to music at work, sometimes. My whole day is spent at the computer, and so when I have time alone, working on a project, then I sometimes listen to my iPod. I always listen to music going to and from work.

I'm so glad you mentioned Kraus. At the risk of extending the Mozart controversy to another thread, do you have any recommendations of works of Kraus that I should listen to? I'm trying to investigate works of these composers Robert Newman mentioned in connection with Mozart, to see if they really were this skilled. Are there any high quality works you know by Kraus which might suggest he had the compositional skill to compose a masterpiece like The Marriage of Figaro?


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2007)

In fact, I discovered Kraus in this forum. There is somewhere an interesting thread about his symphonies and his requiem.

so far as i am concerned, I don’t know such a work you are talking about; however, i might suggest his piano works.


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

I can't work without my iPod. I'm a translator, so I spend all day typing on a computer keyboard. I work in a government office space with an "open office" concept. In other word : CUBICLES BY THE DOZEN (you really learn to love Dilbert comics when you work as a white collar). The problem is my cubicle is surrounded by very "talkative" women, to say the least. If I don't have my earphones on, I just can't concentrate because of other people talking.


----------



## Leporello87 (Mar 25, 2007)

Daffodylls said:


> In fact, I discovered Kraus in this forum. There is somewhere an interesting thread about his symphonies and his requiem.
> 
> so far as i am concerned, I don't know such a work you are talking about; however, i might suggest his piano works.


Thanks for your reply. I'll look into that thread. It would be nice to get some more familiarity with his music. Despite his nickname the "Swedish Mozart", based on the very little music I've heard from him, the most he shares in common with Mozart seems to be birth year and approximate life span, but I doubt I've heard a representative sampling. His symphonies seem to be readily available online for reasonable prices, and I'll definitely look into his piano works as well. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2007)

Morigan said:


> If I don't have my earphones on, I just can't concentrate because of other people talking.


i recently discovered headphones that are also earplugs (by Sennheiser): very practical. I don't hear the noise around.


----------



## Leporello87 (Mar 25, 2007)

Daffodylls said:


> i recently discovered headphones that are also earplugs (by Sennheiser): very practical. I don't hear the noise around.


Nice! Sennheiser has some awesome headphones, but I've never looked into their earbud headphones. I'm still using the ones that come with the iPod.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2007)

Leporello87 said:


> Nice! Sennheiser has some awesome headphones, but I've never looked into their earbud headphones. I'm still using the ones that come with the iPod.


If you have female colleagues, try it! You won't be disappointed!


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Daffodylls said:


> Yesterday, for instance, as i was listening a Kraus's piano sonata, a colleague of mine asked me if it was some Mozart's. I explained him that Mozart's personal history was a plot, and his music was in fact composed by other composers, like Kraus.





Leporello87 said:


> I'm so glad you mentioned Kraus. At the risk of extending the Mozart controversy to another thread, do you have any recommendations of works of Kraus that I should listen to? I'm trying to investigate works of these composers Robert Newman mentioned in connection with Mozart, to see if they really were this skilled. Are there any high quality works you know by Kraus which might suggest he had the compositional skill to compose a masterpiece like The Marriage of Figaro?


There's another composer in this mess?


----------



## Leporello87 (Mar 25, 2007)

There are several composers! As I understand it, we have roughly the following breakdown:

Haydn Symphonies- Luchesi, Sammartini

Mozart Symphonies- Luchesi for the great ones, possibly Michael Haydn and others for less famous ones.

Mozart Operas- Kraus, for Marriage of Figaro and Idomeneo, and possibly others.

Mozart Piano Concerti- the blind pianist Maria von Paradis, and possibly Mozart's own sister Nannerl.

Mozart Violin Concerti and "La betulia liberata"- Myslivecek

I'm not as clear on the solo piano music and chamber music.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks for the condensed version, Leporello. I've not been following that thread for a while...too much info.

I have some doubts about so many composers contributing to one person and all of them keeping mum about it. Seems suspicious, but I'll leave that for the other thread.


----------



## Leporello87 (Mar 25, 2007)

Well, it's certainly a lot to bite at once. I have way too many unanswered questions to believe it, but it is certainly food for thought. As you said, probably better to reserve it for that thread.


----------



## Keemun (Mar 2, 2007)

I listen to music almost constantly at work. I work at a computer much of the time and I have iTunes playing through the computer speakers.


----------



## Evan Roberts (Apr 20, 2007)

I work part time in a cafe, can anyone recommend some classical music with a small dynamic range that would be suitable for this environment? i.e, no quiet parts and no loud parts, nothing to depressing either. At the moment mostly world music is played (in reality, pop music), with the occasional CD of Scottish folk music


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Bach's Coffee Cantata!


----------



## Evan Roberts (Apr 20, 2007)

opus67 said:


> Bach's Coffee Cantata!


Thanks for pointing me the way of this work, I found the tale behind it highly amusing, so much so I'm tempted to buy a CD of the work, despite the fact that the idea of a Bach cantata does not appeal to me.

Anyone able to give a review of the above work, along with the Peasant Cantata, as they seem to generally come together on one cd?


----------



## zlya (Apr 9, 2007)

Daffodylls said:


> If you have female colleagues, try it! You won't be disappointed!


Hey! I find that in my office the men are the loud ones. Ok, so it's not an office, it's a teacher's room, but I still need to get work done! (I DO work between classes. Really. I don't spend ALL my time on online forums.) Most of the male teacher's don't seem to grasp the concept of indoor voices.


----------



## Mark Harwood (Mar 5, 2007)

Evan Roberts said:


> I work part time in a cafe, can anyone recommend some classical music with a small dynamic range that would be suitable for this environment? i.e, no quiet parts and no loud parts, nothing to depressing either. At the moment mostly world music is played (in reality, pop music), with the occasional CD of Scottish folk music


Try something a little bit earlier, such as Telemann's Tafelmisik (Musica Amphion, Brilliant 92177, 4 CDs), or the Capriccio 10 CD set of various Boccherini works for around £10.
Guitar duets may fit the bill: eg. Pepe & Celin Romero, Presti - Lagoya, Pieters & Dumortier, Bream & Williams.


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

I listen to music at work all the time.

In the early mornings, I listen to a particular Internet Radio Station for a few hours.  

Then, I usually switch to my own CD's.


----------



## Saturnus (Nov 7, 2006)

Well, I am _ordered_ to play music at work


----------



## kg4fxg (May 24, 2009)

*Listening to Music at Work Via Earbuds*

Hi,

I listen to music at work with headphones. I am in a cube now but will have an office next month. I have worked in many (Cubes & Offices). I am an accounting manager (CPA) and I spend much of my time reviewing P&L's.

Now days it appears acceptable to use earbuds so that the sound does not bother anyone. Seems everyone in the office is doing it, work gets done, and everyone is happy.

I use the Bose earbuds. I went into a Bose store at the mall and you can try them out there which is unusual earbuds. Amazing sound quality. I like them better than my Shure ones.

I have several Ipods, but need the classic to keep all my music with me. I do keep a Tivoli radio on my desk at work.

Nice to listen to music, follow tweets about classical music and work.

Bill


----------



## Cyclops (Mar 24, 2008)

Unfortunately yes i do listen to music at work. Or rather i hear it and can't drown it out.


----------



## motoboy (May 19, 2008)

Sadly, I am forced to listen to music at work: other people's radios. I work in a large aircraft hangar in the South so it's country, southern rock, "the best new rock" (which turns out to be Guns & Nine Inch Nirvana Jam Temple Pilots) or the Rush Limbaugh channel. 

It is difficult getting through every day, I can't just block it out. The couple of times I hijacked the CD player and played Arturo Sandoval and Shosty's eight string quartet, I was labelled a F**, because "That %&*# ain't even got enny wurds!" 

Oh well. It just makes it sweeter when I get home and plug in Itzak or whatever and enjoy my ears! 

Sorry, I don't mean to be a downer. Just had to vent a little.


----------



## Cyclops (Mar 24, 2008)

Ah yes i sympathise as i work in a shop, and the music is on repeat every day. The same stuff over and over.
wouldnt mind if it was Nine Inch Nails though-great band!


----------

